# Grinds



## Guest (Feb 3, 2007)

Boarder_12 said:


> Hey everyone,
> I can 50-50, backside boardslide, frontside boardslide, and a weak tail press. I am trying to find other grinds that are in the same level....any suggestions?


hmm...try to do some 180's or 270's with those grinds...get those down then work on the harder stuff


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

nose press is pretty easy too


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

Mess around on different types of rails, too. Boardslide a c-rail. 

And ForumFreak's right, the 270 on actually isn't as hard as it looks. As a bonus, it very easily lends itself to a 270 on, 90 mid-slide rotation, 180 off, which looks very cool but is barely harder than a frontside boardslide (on a box, I've never tried it on a rail).

180 on is also easier than it looks.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2007)

Surf_n_Snow said:


> Mess around on different types of rails, too. Boardslide a c-rail.
> 
> And ForumFreak's right, the 270 on actually isn't as hard as it looks. As a bonus, it very easily lends itself to a 270 on, 90 mid-slide rotation, 180 off, which looks very cool but is barely harder than a frontside boardslide (on a box, I've never tried it on a rail).
> 
> 180 on is also easier than it looks.


hehe i know my tricks


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2007)

lol i would never grind i dont wanna ruin my board yet haha


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2007)

sticky said:


> lol i would never grind i dont wanna ruin my board yet haha


It wouldn't ruin your board at all. The rails are designed not to screw up anything. And some of them are waxed. No mountain would put out anything that would screw up your board. If they do, than they have problems.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

swisscake said:


> It wouldn't ruin your board at all. The rails are designed not to screw up anything. And some of them are waxed. No mountain would put out anything that would screw up your board. If they do, than they have problems.


Bzzzzzt! Rails are destructive to your board, especially the base, but that's the nature of the sport.


----------

